# XMI-Datei auslesen



## maeck (29. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine XMI-Datei vorliegen, die ein UML2-Aktivitätsdiagramm enthält.
Ich möchte dieses gerne auslesen und irgendwie anzeigen lassen.

Am Besten wäre, wenn ich daraus wieder ein Aktivitätsdiagramm machen kann, welches auch anklickbar ist.
Ich habe leider wenig Ahnung in dem Bereich, deswegen die Frage: Ist das irgendwie möglich?

Danke,
maeck


----------



## foobar (29. Dez 2008)

Mit EMF geht das bestimmt. Ansonsten gibts noch JAXB, Castor etc.

http://www.eclipse.org/emf/


----------



## maeck (29. Dez 2008)

Ja, die Schlagwörter EMF/GEF/GMF habe ich auch schon im Zusammenhang mit dem Import oder Export von XMI-Dateien gehört.

Wie gesagt, habe ich leider sehr wenig Ahnung davon.

Weiß jemand genaueres, wie man in EMF ein XMI-File importieren könnte?

maeck


----------



## maeck (31. Dez 2008)

Ich habe versucht einiges über EMF herauszubekommen, aber irgendwie komm ich damit nicht klar. 
Auf der Hauptseite (link von foobar) finde ich leider nichts brauchbares für mich, oder ich bin einfach blind.

Wo kann ich weitere Infos finden, wie ich EMF verwenden kann?

Danke,
maeck


----------



## foobar (31. Dez 2008)

Haste schon mal Onkel Google und die Sufu bemüht: 

http://live.eclipse.org/search/node/emf
http://www.eclipse.org/articles/Article-GEF-EMF/gef-emf.html


----------

